# Har inte fått mitt ljudkort att funka

## anxious

Jag har ett soundblaster PCI 128 hur ska jag få det att funka ? 

Jag har följt guiden så gott det har gått men ändå inte fått alsa att funka... någon som har några förslag?

----------

## timewalker

Rätta mig om jag har fel finns det inte stöd för ditt ljudkort i kärnan? bara att kompilera om den med stöd för det... kommer dock inte ihåg vad chippet heter men det är nått med eXXXX (4 siffror sen) har jag för mig iaf ... har ingen linuxbox i närheten så kan inte kolla...

----------

## anxious

Jag löste problemet själv sent igår, men tack endå...

----------

## b-llwyd

Och som vanligt, om du lyckas lösa ett problem, dela gärna med dig av hemligheterna. Det kan hjälpa någon annan en vacker dag  :Smile: 

----------

## anxious

det felet var att jag inte hade följt guiden ALSA så bra på www.gentoo.org men jag gjorde om allt där punkt till pricka så funkade allt jätte bra....

så är det någon som har samma problem så läs den först annars kan man bara messa mig  :Smile: 

----------

